# Touring tracking apps?



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Not familiar with Googles Play Store, but can't you search via it?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

So you got me lookin at the APP store now!!!!! :dry:

Dunno if it's exactly what you're after, nor if Play Store has it, but "Theodolite" looks pretty good!!!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Neni, Fatmap Ski app offers 3D visuals of a mountains, unfortunately the areas are limited to main North American resorts and some Swiss resorts. Still worth checking out.

Edit: My Fenix does all of this post analysis, and it does have an option to enter coordinates to follow for hiking. On a phone, I don't know. Fatmap would be cool if it offered more areas.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not familiar with Googles Play Store, but can't you search via it?????


Many apps offer _some_ kind of tracking, that's why I've tried many I found on play store, but none offered the must criteria: ascent analysis. That's why I was asking if anyone found one .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> Edit: My Fenix does all of this post analysis, and it does have an option to enter coordinates to follow for hiking. On a phone, I don't know. Fatmap would be cool if it offered more areas.


Fenix... hmmm... was asking for an phone app cos I don't fancy to carry another gadget - yet _another_ battery to load :laugh: - but if it's built in a watch? Hmmm, if it gives a meter/hr ascent rate, that would be a valid option. I'll have a look at this.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I was going to suggest MyTracks by Google but they are going to stop supporting the ap in April. I think there may be a knock off of it though? I haven't tried it. I used it for hiking and it would tell me my elevation gain and descent over the day, highest and lowest eleveation, miles hiked, etc. Fastest speed, average speed, etc. It was actually really cool and showed my trail via Google Maps and could export the .gpx data to other aps/devices. 

Honestly though, I think for what you are looking for you will need a dedicated device to measure what you seek, because I haven't found something comparable for hiking yet. I'll browse the Play Store today, but I don't think I'll find anything different from what your search has already turned up. Especially backcountry touring? I would want something accurate and reliable that isn't going to use my phone battery.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Fenix... hmmm... was asking for an phone app cos I don't fancy to carry another gadget - yet _another_ battery to load[emoji23]- but if it's built in a watch? Hmmm, if it gives a meter/hr ascent rate, that would be a valid option. I'll have a look at this.


The post analysis will give you that data. You can also check it with your phone. On the computer it will trace your GPS location, so you can see exactly where you rode/hiked. In the ski mode, it gives avg speed, current speed, altitude gain and loss, temp, etc. It is fun. It is huge, and will be really big on you. They might have a variation better suited to smaller wrists. I'm still hoping that FatMap updates to more areas soon. I really enjoy playing with that app, even if it doesn't cover my local areas.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds very intriguing except this


Tatanka Head said:


> It is huge, and will be really big on you. They might have a variation better suited to smaller wrists


:dry: 
I've very slim wrists. K... gonna search for a local shop to have a look n feel.

Edit: nope, no women's version :dry:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> The post analysis will give you that data. You can also check it with your phone. On the computer it will trace your GPS location, so you can see exactly where you rode/hiked. In the ski mode, it gives avg speed, current speed, altitude gain and loss, temp, etc. It is fun. It is huge, and will be really big on you.


Been to a shop and yah... It's not only huge, it's massive. The watch itself has a bigger diameter than my wrist width. But my eventing watch is even bigger so I guess I can get used to that thingy as well. 

How is the handling? Does one need a migros klubachule course to be able to use the features properly or is it rather intuitive?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Been to a shop and yah... It's not only huge, it's massive. The watch itself has a bigger diameter than my wrist width. But my eventing watch is even bigger so I guess I can get used to that thingy as well.
> 
> How is the handling? Does one need a migros klubachule course to be able to use the features properly or is it rather intuitive?


Hahah no, no klubschule needed, though Migros probably offers one. It is pretty straight forward to use. I've explored about 20% of the options on the watch. You could wear it around your neck ala Flava Flav. 

Garmin does have other watches that do offer similar tracking, I just am not familiar with them. I have a friend who uses a forerunner and vivofit, but he uses them for triathlons more. IIRC, they do track gps and have the ski/board function. Though, not 100% sure. Not to mention, there are other companies out that do similar things (Suunto, TomTom, etc.).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol, no kidding, the picture of FF was in my mind when I had thet "Wecker" on my wrist :laugh:

They had several other brands n models. The suunto is even more unsuitable cos it has a higher profile. And the other Garmin models are bulky for me as well; so if I have to go with "bulky" anyway, "bit bulkier" is evenly doable when it offers more features. Yeah, weak argument... (eyeballing the all in one version with HR integrated in the watch... yeah... cought in the gear geek "ooooh... soooo many features... ooooh... wannahavewannahave" spiral )


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I have had a number of Garmin triathlon/running/cycling watches, but not the Fenix. I've heard Garmin's various programming teams are almost completely separate so some devices get more/better updates than others. Supposedly the Fenix was getting much better features than other devices. Physically the device can definitely do more for backcountry because that was always its primary focus. As TH said, though, to get much of the value from the information you need to crunch the data afterwards.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> (eyeballing the all in one version with HR integrated in the watch... yeah... cought in the gear geek "ooooh... soooo many features... ooooh... wannahavewannahave" spiral )


From what I've read on other forums, the HRM feature on the new Fenix 3 is having issues. If you do want to go that route, wait it out. Garmin is great at releasing updates, but the users become the beta testers as a whole, as opposed to having a group of Beta Testers work privately. 

A month after I bought mine, the new HR version was released. I kind of kicked myself, but then I saw the price. Not to mention, it doesn't work in the water (across chest one does---but I won't wear that to a public pool), which is one of the primary reasons I bought the watch. I love the open water and pool setting for swimming, as well as the hiking, boarding, and numerous other features. Owning it for one weekend and actually using it turned me into a ultra-fanboy. My wife, well, she hates it (even more so after I tried putting the heart rate monitor on her stomach to see if I could get the baby's heart rate, hahah).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, I guess the wait out will be sort of an endless story? I've read that the Fenix 4 is planned to be released maybe this year... 

But it's good to know abt the beta testing attitude. Gonna check a shop today which has the HR on stock to see, if it works at all with my tiny bony wrists or if the infrared sensor has problems anyway. 

That HR doesn't work in water is no problem for me. I don't do any swimming and for my watersport activities (diving/kitsurfing) I'm not interested in the HR. Intend to use the HR for hiking and rowing - maybe also eventing if there's a decently suitable configuration for this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll be occupied reading manuals now for some time 

Thanks TH for the hint, the stats geek in me will have loads of fun


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> I'll be occupied reading manuals now for some time
> 
> Thanks TH for the hint, the stats geek in me will have loads of fun


haha woohoo! Make sure you switch wrists once in a while so you don't bulk up with too much muscle in only one arm!

I'd spend another few francs and buy the face protector covers from amazon. You can't tell they are there, and they make me feel more confident when I'm scraping my watch across everything imaginable. They even stay on in the water when doing my laps.


Enjoy!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> I'd spend another few francs and buy the face protector covers from amazon. You can't tell they are there, and they make me feel more confident when I'm scraping my watch across everything imaginable. They even stay on in the water when doing my laps.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!


You mean an anti scratch membranes to cover the screen? The HR has a Saphire glas... shouldn't get scratched too easily.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

neni said:


> You mean an anti scratch membranes to cover the screen? The HR has a Saphire glas... shouldn't get scratched too easily.


Ah, ok, should be totally fine without!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> I'm looking for a good android app to track BC skinning touring.
> 
> 1) This is a must: Mostly interested in a detailed analysis of ascent to get a better feel for the verts per hour. i.e. breaks should be separated.
> 2) Nice to have: Elevation profile, mapping the route to a map, storing the tours.
> ...


I use Suunto Movescount app (you don't need a watch). Not sure its exactly what you're looking for but its free.

It does stat track, however I've never analyzed my stats to see how accurate they are and I'm not sure if it factors breaks.

For stats, it displays average speed, high point and graphs your altitude, pace and speed. I don't look at it mid tour to check stats, I turn it on and don't look at it again until I'm done.

I use it for hikes in the summer but tried it for the first time touring last week. I use it for fun and I like the movie player, which also shows the sunrise and set in real time.

These are my stats from the tour. Fyi it was a 11.5 hr day which includes about 1.5hr in breaks. It was uphill both ways, except for one small section which was maybe about 100m of riding. You can see the small part where we rode in the 8:30 spike on the speed graph.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 neo. I was basically full battery at the start of the day. I had both Trace and Movesapp running. I didn't really use my phone at all during the day and by the end of the tour, I was at about 10% battery.


----------

